

Squeak smalltalk port for iPhone/Touch  - musiciangames
http://isqueak.org/HomePage

======
gojomo
Wonderful, but -- doesn't this violate the 'no runtimes/interpreters' Apple
rule?

~~~
gecko
I unfortunately can't find the link at the moment, but Apple has granted the
Squeak project a special exemption.

~~~
cubicle67
Now this is just cruel to Sun, giving them a false sense of hope for their
iPhone JVM...

I sort of hope Java doesn't ever make it to the iPhone, but I'd love to see
some other languages.

